# Lost Roller on road to Westwater



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

let me know if you can't recover it, I may actually have something in that size. Let me do some looking in my roller pile and make sure I can help before I get your hopes up. Give me a buzz at 497-6512 tomorrow night. chow!


----------



## highcountry (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, thanks, that would be great. I will try to swing by where the trailer is stored tomorrow to take better measurements of the rollers and give you a call.

Thanks again!


----------

